# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Version i ri i MSN Messenger

## DaNgErOuS

msn messengerin mund te downloadin ktu 
http://g.msn.com/7MEEN_US/PREVIEW/EN/SETUPDL.EXE

----------


## Nickmaster

Dangerous, tek www.msnbase.nl ka edhe shtesa (add-ins) per MSN Messenger 6.0 Beta dhe lojra, Display Pictures etj.!

----------


## DaNgErOuS

flm lal kishta ca gjona te mira

----------


## Sherri

del dhe versioni beta i msn messenger 7.mendoj se ju te gjithe do keni versionin 6.2.versioni beta nuk eshte akoma i perfeskionuar dhe nuk ka dale akoma zyrtar.kush do ta kete nji kopje te tij mund te kontaktoje me mua

*Moderatori:* Tashmë versioni 7.0 është përfunduar dhe kjo temë nuk ka më vlerë.

----------


## Mister Enigma

:buzeqeshje:  Unë e kam pasur versionin BETA 7.0.0205 por më pas e kanë hequr ata të Microsoftit dhe i kanë detyruar shfrytëzuesit e versionit BETA të "downgroad"-ohen në versionin e fundit zyrtar 6.2. Mirëpo menjëherë doli patch-i që mundëson mbajtjen e versionit 7 BETA edhe përkundër ndalesës së Microsoft-it. E tash e kam versionin e fundit BETA 7.0.0225. Mua shumë po më pëlqen. Më kënaqi vetëm pamja e kontakt-listës që duket më ndryshe se përpara. Po ashtu edhe mundësitë e reja të tjera janë të qëlluara. Edhe pse nuk është version i plotë final, tash për tash, mua nuk po më sjell kurrfarë telashesh. Por, po lexoj dhe po dëgjoj se shumëkush ka probleme me të.
Është zgjedhje e juaja ta përdorni apo jo. Është punë qejfi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## White_Angel

> del dhe versioni beta i msn messenger 7.mendoj se ju te gjithe do keni versionin 6.2.versioni beta nuk eshte akoma i perfeskionuar dhe nuk ka dale akoma zyrtar.kush do ta kete nji kopje te tij mund te kontaktoje me mua




O sherr po une e kisha dhe mu desh ta bej delete se me bllokoi msn. Nuk u hapte fare msn. sa here mundoehsha te jepja pass me dilte jo kemi version te ri te msn jo kete jo ate. derisa e delete dhe shpetova. Por per te qene e lezetcme eshte shume ka ca figura dhe ca gjera te lezetcme . Po u rregullu e marr parpe pse jo

----------


## Sherri

Nese Ju Duhet Patch Dhe Ate E Kam Dhe Mund Tjua Jap

----------


## engineer

ka grafike me te bukur se 6.2 ,por e keqja eshte se nuk mund te perdoresh dot
messenger plus-in me te.

----------


## Xemlo

> ka grafike me te bukur se 6.2 ,por e keqja eshte se nuk mund te perdoresh dot
> messenger plus-in me te.


Messenger Plusi do dale kur te dale versioni i plote i messenger 7 (kot nuk i thone beta).

Sa per programin avantazhi eshte se pas shume kohesh me ne fund mund te besh sign-in si offline (versionet e tjera nuk e kishin, siç e ka yahoo messenger psh). Versioni 7.0.225 funksionon shume mire (po ti aplikosh patch-in) por e keqja eshte se nuk mund te perdoresh winks (dhe pikerisht prej tyre microsofti vendosi te detyroje perdoruesat qe te bejne nje downgrade nga versioni beta i shtates tek 6.2, sepse kishte disa rreziqe (fakti qe mund te perdoreshin winksat nga persona me qellime reklamimi ose hackimi)). Megjithate ndryshimi kryesor eshte ne pjesen grafike. Microsoft po meret dhe me nje program tjeter i quajtur Istanbul (codename) qe do te zevendesoje Windows Messenger (Jo MSN Messenger) dhe do te kete shume avantazhe dhe integrim te lart me platforma te ndryshme.Akoma nuk ka shume informacione per kete megjithate dicka do te dale.

----------


## besart

Qe ketu mund te gjeni edhe MSN 7, dhe shume programe tjera per msn.

http://msnmessenger7.net

----------


## Mister Enigma

MSN Plus! sipas autorit të saj Patchou duhet të dalë kah fillimi i muajit të ardhshëm dhe do të jetë kompatibil me MSN 7 BETA.  Edhe unë shumë e përdor MSN Plus!-in por mundem edhe pa të. Kështu që po e pres qetë-qetë derisa të dalë për 7-shin.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

MSN Plus! 
Spameri me perfekt dhe spyware me i mire qe i genjen mendjen e perdoruesve edhe ne vetvete messes me REgistry .. :P
Mendimi im MSN MESSENGER 6
Ardi

----------


## Mister Enigma

Ka edhe më keq. :P E ka një sponsor që e merr me vete MSN Plus! Por atë mund ta pranosh ose jo me dëshirë, nuk është obligim. Unë e kam pranuar aksidentalisht duke menduar se duhet ta pranoj deshta s'deshta hhhahahahhaha.

----------


## ASC

KETU
BY *ASC*  :djall sarkastik:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sherri

> KETU
> BY *ASC*



SA DOJA TA POSTOJA.THNX VLLA U TREGOVE ME I SHPEJTE   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Ja, këtu e keni edhe patch-in për disa mundësi shtesë në MSN Messenger BETA 7.0.0332.
http://downloads.mess.be/downloads/msnmessenger7/messpatch332(www.mess.be).zip
Ta gëzoni!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ASC

> SA DOJA TA POSTOJA.THNX VLLA U TREGOVE ME I SHPEJTE


hehhe po njeri mir e ke me nder qofshe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xemlo

Versioni 7.0.0332 ka disa probleme. Qellon shpesh qe ne kohen qe shkruan te te nxjerre mesazhin "This message could not be delivered to all recipients", dhe ste ngelet gje tjeter vec te shkruash me handwriting (shtesen e re te messengerit, gje e bukur). Per mua ngjitjuni 0.225 se eshte me i forte ne stabilitet.

----------


## ASC

ahhha shokit bela mir e ke pore a e ke pare si quhet ??? BETA version dmth eshte duke u rregulluare hehehe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xemlo

> ahhha shokit bela mir e ke pore a e ke pare si quhet ??? BETA version dmth eshte duke u rregulluare hehehe


E di shume mire qe eshte beta. E kam pasur dhe kur ka qene alpha. Po zakonisht betat jane per testim, dhe gabime te tilla smund te pranohen ne beta. Gabime qe limitojne funksionalitetit e vete programit.

----------

